# [OT] Do you think there should be an OT forum?



## Dragongirl (Sep 24, 2002)

Well?


----------



## Horacio (Sep 24, 2002)

Morrus has already said lots of times he doesn't want an OT forum in his boards, because there are already thousands of forums where you can speak of anything you want.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 24, 2002)

*I always wanted to say this*

Shouldn't this be in the Meta forum?


----------



## Ashtal@School (Sep 24, 2002)

It should ... and if I could, I'd move it. 

But Morrus has said time and again, he doesn't want an Off-Topic board.  

Besides, it's not like we don't already have a few concessions...the OT subhead, the Sci-Fi/Fantasy Board, and Meta, which seems to be home to both board discussions and general weirdness ...


Ashtal


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 24, 2002)

The [OT] seems to cover most things...so long as its put up it makes it clear what sort of thread it is.

And maybe I need to head to Meta more often...


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 24, 2002)

A: This should be in Meta, not in General Discussion.

B: Meta is cool!

C: This issue is discussed in the FAQ. No poll is going to change that. There isn't going to be an OT forum here, for lots of reasons.

I'll move this over.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's the problem with an OT forum (and a little history).

I always welcomed off-topic discussion and had it taking place in the General RPG forum.  There were limits, though -- I personally didn't care to try to host or moderate threads on politics or religion, simply because these are pretty devisive topics, people get pretty riled up over them, and no one wants to have their mind changed.  So the rule back then was "OT is ok except for politics and religion."

Russ feels the same way -- it's no fun for him to try to run a pleasant message board where people start lining up along political or religious lines.  So, then, what about an OT Forum?  My thought always was (and I assume Russ feels the same) that an OT Forum sort of implies cart blanche permission to discuss anything -- even stuff that I didn't (and Russ doesn't) want the burden of moderating (politics and religion).  

IF Russ could really make it clear that an OT forum was for everything except politics and religion, and if people could stick to that, I could see an OT Forum being feasible.  It might make an interesting experiment for a week or so.


----------



## hong (Sep 24, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *The [OT] seems to cover most things...so long as its put up it makes it clear what sort of thread it is.
> 
> And maybe I need to head to Meta more often... *




Nah. It's just a bunch of hivemembers yakking to each other.

Also, your location confuses me. Isn't London in Ontario?


Hong "you know, right next door to Detroit" Ooi


----------



## Horacio (Sep 24, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nah. It's just a bunch of hivemembers yakking to each other.
> *




In fact, I think we should rename Meta forum, call it *Piratecat's personalities playing ground*, because it's its true function...


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2002)

I have no plans to create an Off-Topic forum.  The closest it'll ever come is the creation of occasional specific forums when and if they're ever needed (thus we have an art gallery, a sci-fi/fantasy forum and so on).

I could potentially see something like a book forum one day if enough interest was shown.  Maybe a couple of other subjects.  But there certanly isnt' a need right now.

I also see the OT threads in Gen Disc. as a good thing, as long as there aren't too many of them.  They serve a purpose being where they are.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 24, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *In fact, I think we should rename Meta forum, call it Piratecat's personalities playing ground, because it's its true function...  *




Hah!  

I for one still refuse to believe I lack free-will.  I am not a part of the hive mind!  I'm not, I'm not. I'm not!!!


Now excuse me while I crawl into the corner and weep in horror


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't you believe it. We have no hive mind. We are all separate.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 24, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Don't you believe it. We have no hive mind. We are all separate. *




We, we, we. He always speak for us. He believes that he is the boss, because he is the original personality, but we other personalities have rights too!


----------



## maddman75 (Sep 24, 2002)

You know if you want to have discussions with gamers on any topic you can always go to nutk--

*falls to the ground with a herd of rabid squirrels gnawing on his face*

AHHHHH - GET EM OFF ME!!!!


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 24, 2002)

Nope, I don't want to have off topic discussions at all.    At least not in the RPG Forums.  Sorta a pet peeve of mine, but this is my last hurrah.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 24, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Nope, I don't want to have off topic discussions at all.    At least not in the RPG Forums.  Sorta a pet peeve of mine, but this is my last hurrah. *




O.K., you don't want OT discussion on RPG General.  And it seems Morrus and Piratecat and other mods don't worry about _some_ well labeled OT discussions. 

So it seems you will have to live with them...

Nobody forces you to read them.

But please, please, don't post things like this morning message about the guy who asked alsih2o about his tabac fight. That kind of rude posts bother my a lot more that any OT.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2002)

Without the occasional OT post, we'd never all get to know each other - and I certainly wouldn't have some of the friends I have now.  They are community building - I see it like sitting round a gaming table with the occasional bit of chit chat mixed in.  It wouldn't work if you had to leave the room before asking someone to pass the pizza.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Sep 24, 2002)

[Okay, let's see if I can pull this from my spotty memory.]

What, exactly, would you post in an off-topic forum?  If it was something off-topic for other forums, wouldn't it then be on-topic for an off-topic forum, thus violating the spirit of the forum?  Would you have to cross-post topics from other forums into the off-topic forum, so that you could then rightly claim that the posts are off-topic for the off-topic forum?

It's all very confusing....

[Note: on the old boards, I had a post like this the last time an off-topic forum was suggested.  It was much better.  Too bad it didn't come over in the move. *sigh*]


----------



## hong (Sep 25, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Don't you believe it. We have no hive mind. We are all separate. *




Yes! We're all individuals.


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 25, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *[Okay, let's see if I can pull this from my spotty memory.]
> 
> What, exactly, would you post in an off-topic forum?  If it was something off-topic for other forums, wouldn't it then be on-topic for an off-topic forum, thus violating the spirit of the forum?
> 
> *




You are joking right? I mean, the stuff that would go in an OT forum would be, oh, everything with an [OT] tag in the GenDisc forum right now. 

Basically anything that had nothing to do with roleplaying. And there obviously wouldn't be any need for the "[OT]" tag anymore.


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 25, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But please, please, don't post things like this morning message about the guy who asked alsih2o about his tabac fight. That kind of rude posts bother my a lot more that any OT. *




Fixed. It was an OT thread, so I labeled it as such.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Sep 25, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You are joking right? I mean, the stuff that would go in an OT forum would be, oh, everything with an [OT] tag in the GenDisc forum right now.
> 
> Basically anything that had nothing to do with roleplaying. And there obviously wouldn't be any need for the "[OT]" tag anymore. *




Yup, I'm joking.  Back when this was brought up on the old boards, I managed to do what some people thought was a hilarious reply to the suggestion.

It was funnier on the old boards, but that thread didn't make the transfer over.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 25, 2002)

It was still funny, it seems Graazt's humor sense didn't work


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Yes! We're all individuals. *




Every single one of us!  With our own opinions!  Right guys?


----------



## Horacio (Sep 25, 2002)

No, we haven't. Piratecat's has independent opinions for each one of us...


----------



## lord irial (Sep 27, 2002)

Not only should there be one, it should allow off-topic and humorous polls!


----------



## HellHound (Sep 27, 2002)

Heck No.

It has been suggested by another... but there is another set of boards and a site based loosely on this very site that is PERFECTLY good for OT discussions.


----------



## Theuderic (Sep 27, 2002)

Well it would help if I could vote but seeing as how that's not happening I geuss what I have to say really doesn't matter. Look up Meta/ problems voting?


----------

